# my new puppies here



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Today we got our new puppy Jandaz Lexi, omg she is a little darling, happy, confident and making herself at home, we already love her to bits and has put a massive smile on our faces xx


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

What a little poppet  enjoy her she is beautiful <3


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Adorable! My friend also has a one of their dogs.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

This is my first cockapoo she is an American x toy, what does your friend have is it a puppy, they are soooo adorable&#55357;&#56382;&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

you will have a lot of fun with her. Hope she has settled in well.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Gorgeous and she looks like she has 'character'


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful, watch your slippers, shoes, handbags & mostly socks!!  x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Beautiful, watch your slippers, shoes, handbags & mostly socks!!  x



Don't forget the underwear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful little puppy. Welcome!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cute cute cute !!! Welcome x


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

Hiya Mary x


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi Janice, hope you are well, Lexi is just the most wonderful cockapoo in every way and loved by everyone &#55357;&#56382; &#55357;&#56382; x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it just me or are some pictures being removed for some reason? The original photo isn't there now and that's the second one I've noticed today


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No I'm having strange problems seeing photos too, and that first one disappeared for me too


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe they've promoted Fairlie to a moderator and she's removing anything too cute


----------

